# First Ride on the 2011 Roubaix SL3 Expert



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

It was a perfect, cool day for a ride. The new bike is amazing! I rode 34 miles, grinning like a Cheshire cat the whole time. The Roubaix smooths the rough roads like nothing else I've ridden and it simply sails on smooth roads. It seems like magic that one bike can be so smooth and stiff at the same time. Not a hint of flex in the bottom bracket when standing on a climb. This could be the start of something big!  
I goofed up on the route and had to ride 1.5 miles on a dirt road where I had planned to only do about a third of a mile. The bike handled it fine, but it's not something I'll want to do much of on this bike.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluesdawg/sets/72157625494793819/show/

101 by BluesDawg, on Flickr


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice - ride it in good health!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike..._ very _nice!! :thumbsup:

Sounds like the start of a_ long _relationship.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice...Had an 08 Expert, I know the feeling


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice bike. I love the black. I'm looking at the comp compact myself, but they only have my size in blue and white left.


----------

